# fattie of the year



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

check this thing out, I didnt make this (I wish I could say i did), just found the picture online....holy jesus


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

What??

Nevermind... you didn't have the picture up at the time....

I can smell that thing from here... Ohhh Hells Yeah!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Look at all that goodness...Mmmmm


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i cant stop looking at the pic


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow that looks good. Ooopps... just drooled a little on the keyboard.

When are they gonna come out with smell-a-vision for puters?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

You need to find the recipe on that thing...

Looks like Sausage, Jaleps or Bell Peps, Motzarrello Sheeze, Bacon, Pepperoninos..


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

Tiny said:


> You need to find the recipe on that thing...
> 
> Looks like Sausage, Jaleps or Bell Peps, Motzarrello Sheeze, Bacon, Pepperoninos..


mushrooms too


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Heck, I never heard of a fattie, I had to google it. I did find this while I was searching:

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

i've made up my mind. if i were on death row, i'd eat 2 of those for my last meal. when the shocked me there'd be a mess under the chair, on the walls, ceiling, ect......


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

looks like a heart attack...... i'll take two servings please!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

They have there own fattie forum.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Heck with weaving all that bacon, just wrap that raschal.


bassguitarman said:


> Heck, I never heard of a fattie, I had to google it. I did find this while I was searching:
> 
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

needs more cheese


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

makes me real hungry....some fried eggs, beans...and 2 Fatties and i'll be good.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I smoked one today and it was awesome. 
A pound of bacon wrapped around sausage that was wrapped a half pound of crisp fired bacon and a half pound of pepperjack cheese. 4 hours at 210* and a Crestor later, she was looking good.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

NOM, NOM, NOM, NOM!!!!


----------



## Hawk (Jul 10, 2004)

Oooo yaaaa I've 2or4 of these and they were great. I used pretty much the same stuff to start with but I got wild and added some other stuff to it you can do your own taste bud thing with them.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

fishin styx said:


> I smoked one today and it was awesome.
> A pound of bacon wrapped around sausage that was wrapped a half pound of crisp fired bacon and a half pound of pepperjack cheese. 4 hours at 210* and a Crestor later, she was looking good.


It's been about 24 hours.....you still with us buddy? Any side affects we should know about? I plan on building one tommorow.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Umm that looks good! haven't made me one of these since summer.

RL


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

made one with homemade seafood boudin and venison mixedwith ground bacon talk about being stuffed we were after that we also made a breakfast fattie with scambled egg and all the goodies and served it on top of a toasted english muffin with sausage gravey


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

My neighbor does them all the time. I would but my doctor said NO!


----------



## Hawk (Jul 10, 2004)

I've made serval of those and they were great. There are all kinds of ways to fix them but I followed the recipe.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

although my mouth waters, my stomach says no f'n way...


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I guess I am in the minority here. They always look and sound a lot better than they taste.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

we might need some a couple doz sat morning at the cookoff and wash it down with a jumbo bloody mary to get our heads right


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

SHOCKER, I have made them a few times. I love them! Cheese, taters, onions, green or the others, bell peper, all good. The fisrt one I made, everyone was asking why? Once I sliced it up, turned my back and poof! it was all gone......hmmmm turns out they are a hit EVERY time I do it. Great lookin pic for sure!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I COULD DEFINATLY SEE THAT HAPPENING



donkeyman said:


> we might need some a couple doz sat morning at the cookoff and wash it down with a jumbo bloody mary to get our heads right


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

jake/jenny said:


> i've made up my mind. if i were on death row, i'd eat 2 of those for my last meal. when the shocked me there'd be a mess under the chair, on the walls, ceiling, ect......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: You ain't right!!!


----------

